# عنصرى .. للابد



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*الموضوع ده يا جماعه اهداء  بوجه عام لكل بنات المنتدى علشان يفكروا  فى تصرفاتهم واسلوبهم :fun_lol:*

واهداء بوجه خاص لــ راعيه العنصريه فى المنتدى  ( عارفه نفسها ) :t30:

  :download:

*الزوجه المبذره* : *سياره قديمه تفقدك مالك ووقتك* :t7:

*الزوج المحترم* : *هو الذى يذكر عيد ميلاد زوجته ولكنه ينسي عمرها ((* *جنتل يعنى *)) :t13:

*الخطوبه* : *الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفه* :budo:

*المـــرأة* : *ليس لديها سر الا تاريخ ميلادها* :new6:

*الــزواج* : *هو اجمــل تذكــــار للــــحب* :190vu:
*المـــــرأة* : *لا تطلب فى حياتها شيئا سوى الزوج فأذا جاء .. طلبت منه كل شئ :ranting* *استغلال درجه اولى يعنى** )*

*المـــرأة *: *تصدق انها جميله .. ولو قال لها ذلك رجل اعمى :new6::new6: (* *مضحكه اوى ههههه**)*


*وخـــتامـــــا *:mus13:

:download:

*ما من رجل الا ويتمنى ان تكون زوجته ذكيه لدرجه انها تعرف طباعه كلها .. وغبيه لدرجه انها تعجب بيها .. كلها :12BF86~159:*

*ويلا اذا كان عاجبكم :new6:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

لا مش عاجب يا عنصرى انت

*المـــــرأة* : *لا تطلب فى حياتها شيئا سوى الزوج فأذا جاء .. طلبت منه كل شئ :ranting* *استغلال درجه اولى يعنى** )*


اومال لما تحب تطلب يعنى بعد ما اتجوزت كمان تطلب من مين
 تأجر واحد يصرف عليها احسن بداله
 مش ثانكس على الموضوع:gy0000:​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*:new6:*


* تحفه يا مان **ميرسى مارسيلينو
*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
ماشى يامعلم خلى بالك من عمرك الا شكله هيخلص دلوقتى


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه
ليه كده بس يابنى 
بلاش تلعب فى عداد عمرك
ههههههه
بس بجد الموضوع جامدا
ميرسى*


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*شو ها الابداع يا مارسلينو

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tena_tntn (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل ده البنات مظلومين قوى 
شكرا للموضوع*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*i






المـــرأة : تصدق انها جميله .. ولو قال لها ذلك رجل اعمى :new6::new6: ( مضحكه اوى ههههه)


هههههههه

حلوة بجد
مرسي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جامد يا مارسلينو 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*المـــــرأة* : *لا تطلب فى حياتها شيئا سوى الزوج فأذا جاء .. طلبت منه كل شئ :ranting* *استغلال درجه اولى يعنى** )

**طبيعى انها تطلب منه كل حاجة *
*اومال يعنى يبقى ايه منظره لو قالتله انا نازلة نص ساعة اروح عند بابا اخد فلوس اجيب واجيب واعمل اومال هو اسمه راجل البيت ليه :thnk0001:*​


----------



## nonaa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
الله يسامحك مارسلينو
بس واخدين بالكم يا بنات "ردود الشباب شكلها ايه"

سهله​


----------



## tenaaaa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

كل دااااااا فينا احنا

وانتو غلابه وملايكة

ماشي ماشي​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

:nunu0000:لالالا انت شكلك ناوى على نفسك 
دا احنا دة صح:act23:
ميرسى على الموضوع يا فندم 
خلينا احنا الاحسن برضو :t30:​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *الموضوع ده يا جماعه اهداء بوجه عام لكل بنات المنتدى علشان يفكروا فى تصرفاتهم واسلوبهم :fun_lol:*​
> 
> 
> واهداء بوجه خاص لــ راعيه العنصريه فى المنتدى ( عارفه نفسها ) :t30:​
> ...


 

اهلا بيكن اهلا بيكن ياللي احنا كنا عنديكن
احنا فرحانين احنا مبسوطين​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> لا مش عاجب يا عنصرى انت
> 
> *المـــــرأة* : *لا تطلب فى حياتها شيئا سوى الزوج فأذا جاء .. طلبت منه كل شئ :ranting* *استغلال درجه اولى يعنى** )*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه متطلبش خالص هههههه*

*كوكى كوكى انتى اتنرفزتى هههههههه :t30:*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *:new6:*
> 
> 
> * تحفه يا مان **ميرسى مارسيلينو
> *​




*ميررررسي يا مينا نورتنى 30:*
​


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

البنات كدا هانطلب ليهم المطافى

ويمكن حالة طوارىء للدفاع المدنى

وشكرا مارسيلينو

على الموضوع الجميل

ودمت بود
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يامعلم خلى بالك من عمرك الا شكله هيخلص دلوقتى




*ههههههههه سمعتها كتير الجمله دى*:heat:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*حد يشوفلى بسرعه مين صاحب الموضوع ده علشان اعرف اتصرف معاه :smil8:*


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> * ليه كده بس يابنى *
> * بلاش تلعب فى عداد عمرك*
> * ههههههه*
> ...




*هههههههه عداد عمرى شيلته من زمان وحطيت مكانه غساله فول اتوماتيك 20 برنامج :t30:*

*نووووووورتى الموضوع يا مارى*​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *شو ها الابداع يا مارسلينو*
> 
> * ربنا يبارك مجهودك*
> 
> * ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههه خليكي ورايا يا كليمووووووو*​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> *كل ده البنات مظلومين قوى *
> * شكرا للموضوع*



*ههههههه مظلومين خالص يا تينا :smil8:*​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جامد يا مارسلينو
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ثانكس يا كوكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 30:*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *المـــــرأة* : *لا تطلب فى حياتها شيئا سوى الزوج فأذا جاء .. طلبت منه كل شئ :ranting* *استغلال درجه اولى يعنى** )
> 
> **طبيعى انها تطلب منه كل حاجة *
> *اومال يعنى يبقى ايه منظره لو قالتله انا نازلة نص ساعة اروح عند بابا اخد فلوس اجيب واجيب واعمل اومال هو اسمه راجل البيت ليه :thnk0001:*​



*هههههههههه ماتجيب من بابا هو بابا فقير ؟ :t30:
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

nonaa قال:


> هههههههههههه
> الله يسامحك مارسلينو
> بس واخدين بالكم يا بنات "ردود الشباب شكلها ايه"
> 
> سهله​




*هههههههههه انتظرى اللى جاى يا نوناااا:t30:*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> كل دااااااا فينا احنا
> 
> وانتو غلابه وملايكة
> 
> ماشي ماشي​




*ههههههههههه ولسسسسسسه يا ملايكه*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> :nunu0000:لالالا انت شكلك ناوى على نفسك
> دا احنا دة صح:act23:
> ميرسى على الموضوع يا فندم
> خلينا احنا الاحسن برضو :t30:​



*هههههههه محدش يعرررف يعمل حاجه

و زى ما قولتلك اللى يحصلنى يكسررنى :t30:
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> اهلا بيكن اهلا بيكن ياللي احنا كنا عنديكن
> احنا فرحانين احنا مبسوطين​



*هههههههههه يا حلاوة يا ولاد*

*ده ايه الرد المفصل ده ياختى *

*افحمتيني بصررراحه :t30::t30:*

*بردو احنا اللى صح هه بقى*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> البنات كدا هانطلب ليهم المطافى
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه بس خليك فى ضهرى بس علشان لو فى ضرب ولا حاجه*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حد يشوفلى بسرعه مين صاحب الموضوع ده علشان اعرف اتصرف معاه :smil8:*




*ههههههه ايه ده راح فين *

*لسه شايفه كان بيجرى من هنا دلووووووقتى*

*امسككووووووووه:heat:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه ماتجيب من بابا هو بابا فقير ؟ :t30:
> *​


لو كده بقى يبقى خليها فى بيت بابا اللى مش فقير ويبقى هو يقعد مع ماما تصرف عليه ويحوش فلوسه :beee:​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لو كده بقى يبقى خليها فى بيت بابا اللى مش فقير ويبقى هو يقعد مع ماما تصرف عليه ويحوش فلوسه :beee:
> ​





*الله الله الله الله الله الكلام ده كبييييييييييييييير :smil8:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه متطلبش خالص هههههه*
> 
> *كوكى كوكى انتى اتنرفزتى هههههههه :t30:*
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اومال اسمه راجل البيت ازاى
بلاها جواز بقا لو بالشكل ده
اتنرفزت ازاى
اومال لسانى ده الى بغيظك بيه يعبر عن ايه هههههههههههههه
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *الله الله الله الله الله الكلام ده كبييييييييييييييير :smil8:*​


مارسو مارسو انت اتعصبت؟:t30:
ههههههههههههه عشان تبقى تغيظ كوكى تانى ​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اومال اسمه راجل البيت ازاى
> بلاها جواز بقا لو بالشكل ده
> اتنرفزت ازاى
> ...


*ههههههههه راجل البيت يعنى هى تبقى تحت رررررجله :t30:*

*متستعجليش هنرفزك حالا 30:*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مارسو مارسو انت اتعصبت؟:t30:
> ههههههههههههه عشان تبقى تغيظ كوكى تانى ​




*هههههههههه مش انا  اللى اتعصب حاشا وكلا *

*وبعدين يعنى هتعملوا عليا حلف يعنى ولا ايييييييه :smil8:*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههه يا حلاوة يا ولاد*​
> 
> *ده ايه الرد المفصل ده ياختى *​
> *افحمتيني بصررراحه :t30::t30:*​
> *بردو احنا اللى صح هه بقى*​


 

لسه هو انت شوفت مني حاجة
التقيل ورا
انتوا اللي صح بالعافية يعني ولا ايه​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> لسه هو انت شوفت مني حاجة
> التقيل ورا
> انتوا اللي صح بالعافية يعني ولا ايه​



*ده انا اللى هوريكي يابت انتى استني بس*

*اة صـــــــــــــح بالعافيه فى حااااااااااااجه :smil8:*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ده انا اللى هوريكي يابت انتى استني بس*​
> 
> *اة صـــــــــــــح بالعافيه فى حااااااااااااجه :smil8:*​


 

بص هاتلي كل المواضيع اللي عندك 
وباذن الله هرد عليك كلمة كلمة
وانت جربتني والحمد لله
كمان مش تنسي انا اسكندرانية
مش بنخافوا من التهديد ولا الصوت العالي
يعني خدلك ساتر من الاخر​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ده انا اللى هوريكي يابت انتى استني بس*​
> 
> *اة صـــــــــــــح بالعافيه فى حااااااااااااجه :smil8:*​


 

بص هاتلي كل المواضيع اللي عندك 
وباذن الله هرد عليك كلمة كلمة
وانت جربتني والحمد لله
كمان مش تنسي انا اسكندرانية
مش بنخافوا من التهديد ولا الصوت العالي
يعني خدلك ساتر من الاخر​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو 

الرب يباركك ومجهودك الرائع ​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> بص هاتلي كل المواضيع اللي عندك
> وباذن الله هرد عليك كلمة كلمة
> وانت جربتني والحمد لله
> كمان مش تنسي انا اسكندرانية
> ...



*هههههههه يلا يابت من هنا *

*اسكندرانيه ؟ خوووووفت انا كده يعنى :heat:*
​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع حلو
> 
> الرب يباركك ومجهودك الرائع ​




*شكرا يا باشا المرور الجميل*
​


----------



## zama (16 ديسمبر 2009)

حبيبى مارسلينو ..

موضوعك فوق الرائع يا حبيبى ..

أشكرك ..

وتستحق تقييمان للموضوع ولشخصك ..


----------



## طحبوش (16 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوووووووووووووو كتيرررررررررررررر ثابر على اجتهادك وفقك الله :new6:


----------



## jousha (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*ما من رجل الا ويتمنى ان تكون زوجته ذكيه لدرجه انها تعرف طباعه كلها .. وغبيه لدرجه انها تعجب بيها .. كلها *:12BF86~159:

عندك حق لان مافيش راجل ينفع نستحمل كل طباعة:spor22:


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> حبيبى مارسلينو ..
> 
> موضوعك فوق الرائع يا حبيبى ..
> 
> ...


 

*اشكرك حبيبى*

*مرورك وردك اكبر تقييم ليا *​


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> حلوووووووووووووو كتيرررررررررررررر ثابر على اجتهادك وفقك الله :new6:


 

*ثاااااااانكس يا طحبوش نورتنى*​


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2009)

jousha قال:


> *ما من رجل الا ويتمنى ان تكون زوجته ذكيه لدرجه انها تعرف طباعه كلها .. وغبيه لدرجه انها تعجب بيها .. كلها *:12BF86~159:
> 
> عندك حق لان مافيش راجل ينفع نستحمل كل طباعة:spor22:


 
*هههههههه ولا امرأة  كمان لو هنتكلم جد :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه

*المـــرأة *: *تصدق انها جميله .. ولو قال لها ذلك رجل اعمى *

*يا سلام  ولما هي كده بقي بتجروا وراهم ليه ههههههه
*
*شكرا علي الموضوع الظالم ده ههههههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2009)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> *المـــرأة *: *تصدق انها جميله .. ولو قال لها ذلك رجل اعمى *
> 
> ...


 

*هههههه هو كده بقى مزاجنا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة مفروض تفرحوا مش تزعلوا انا كل ما اشوف مارسلينو

بيكتب مواضيع زى كده بعرف اد ايه هو متغاظ مننا وب بقى  مبسوطة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا جماعة مفروض تفرحوا مش تزعلوا انا كل ما اشوف مارسلينو
> 
> بيكتب مواضيع زى كده بعرف اد ايه هو متغاظ مننا وب بقى  مبسوطة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههه هتغاظ ليه ياختى*

*لابسين لبس جديد وانا لا مثلا :gy0000:*
​


----------

